# Half the World doesn't know about the Holocaust!



## Sunni Man (May 20, 2014)

*Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..     

[ame=http://youtu.be/yj2Afufd9Cs]Half The World Doesn't Know About The Holocaust! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (May 27, 2014)

A lot of these holocaust stories seem to be made up...



> Misha: A Mémoire of the Holocaust Years, by Misha Defonseca a best-selling Holocaust book in which the author claimed to live with a pack of wolves in order to elude the Nazis turns out to be nothing but a pack of lies. Accepted by the gullible media and general public who have been taught to accept even the most absurd Holocaust tales as fact, Defonesca's book was translated in 18 languages and even has been made into a feature film in France, one of several countries that has outlawed objective revision of the Holocaust story.
> 
> The publishers of the book did not investigate any of the "facts" of this book when they decided to publish it. Only after a devastating lawsuit was launched did the publisher investigate and determine that Defonesca was lying about the entire tale. Defonesca not only made up the Wolf-pack story but even that she was Jewish.



Codoh.com | Best-Selling Holocaust Memoir is a Hoax!


----------



## Pennywise (May 27, 2014)

Which holocaust?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (May 29, 2014)

They dont like you talking about the holocaust.

If you say something they dont like, the thread will be sent to the Badlands


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (May 30, 2014)

No one is denying the Jews were victimised, thats just silly.


----------



## Sallow (May 30, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Which holocaust?



Amazingly sad but true.

There have been multiple holocausts.


----------



## Steven_R (May 30, 2014)

Half the world also doesn't have access to clean water. It isn't like knowledge of what happened to a bunch of Jews in Europe in the 1940s is going to be real high on the list of things to care about to some villager in Uganda or some rancher in the Andes or some undiscovered Pacific Islander, but that's just how it goes.


----------



## Political Junky (May 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> 
> Half The World Doesn't Know About The Holocaust! - YouTube


*They should watch this.*


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (May 31, 2014)

They should also watch this...

[ame=http://youtu.be/4OhMxPFaZVM]The Treblinka Archaeology Hoax - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 2, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> They should also watch this...
> 
> The Treblinka Archaeology Hoax - YouTube



Americans also used Zyklon-B


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 4, 2014)

The author of the most detailed book about Sobibor, the Dutch 
Jew Julius Schelvis, was himself an inmate of this camp. He 
naturally presents Sobibor as a death factory, but his 
description is solely based on what he has heard from others or 
read in books, for he only spent a few hours at the camp. From 
Sobibor, he was deported to Lublin and later to Auschwitz 
whence he finally returned to the Netherlands. Schelvis was not 
an isolated case: At least 700 other Dutch Jews were moved from 
Sobibor to labor camps, and some of them returned home via 
Auschwitz  another extermination camp where the Germans 
apparently forgot to gas them.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 24, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> 
> Half The World Doesn't Know About The Holocaust! - YouTube



"Almost half have never heard of the holocaust...", so what?

That doesnt mean they are anti-semitic. 

"The other half believe its exaggerated...", so what?

Believing the holocaust is exaggerated doesnt make you hate Jews, it just means you believe its exaggerated.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 25, 2014)

The half that doesn't know think the world's flat because it looks flat though so...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 25, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The half that doesn't know think the world's flat because it looks flat though so...



Well thats not true...you made it up didnt you?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 26, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> ...



There are no legitimate scholars who would support the idea of the holocaust being in any way exaggerated.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Who decides who is legitimate and who isnt? 

Even a holocaust historian Hilberg believed 6 million was too many. 

Why does Germany jail people who dispute the figures?

Why do they ban books and shred them by court order?

What are they afraid of?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 26, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Actual historical records are what determines who's legitimate.  The holocaust deniers are just a little bit too slow to realize that the Nazis kept detailed records of all their activities.  The numbers are no mystery.  Hilberg's polemic has been long discredited by legitimate historians.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



If you believe the Nazis kept detailed records about the holocaust you dont know much. 

Hilberg is still regarded as a number 1 holocaust historian and is quoted by many other historians.

I'm guessing from your contribution so far that you dont know much about the subject.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 29, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about, the Nazis kept extensive, detailed records of all their activities.  We know exactly who they killed, how many, where, and when.  The fact that you are completely unaware of actual history can probably be attributed to your devotion to an entirely discredited author.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Lol, thats all fantasy, Dis. 

Show me where a nazi document says how many they gassed and how they did it - in fact show me anything at all that proves even the smallest aspect of the holocaust story. 

This is what Hilberg agreed in court:


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Holocaust deniers are just the stupidest liars on earth.

Fifty Million Nazi Documents: Germany Agrees to Open Holocaust Archive - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Plenty more where that came from.  What have you got to show?  Hilberg?  Laughable.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Why are Holocaust deniers so incredibly dense?

Nuremberg Trials Project -- The Documents


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Holocaust deniers are just the stupidest liars on earth.
> 
> Fifty Million Nazi Documents: Germany Agrees to Open Holocaust Archive - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Plenty more where that came from.  What have you got to show?  Hilberg?  Laughable.



Lol, 2006 

So you've had these great archives for 8 years, and since you're such an expert lets see what you have?

50 million you should be able to find _one_ document that proves your holocaust.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Holocaust deniers are just the stupidest liars on earth.
> ...



Holocaust deniers are nothing more than the butt of a bad joke.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



So as I thought you've nothing, no proof of your holocaust despite these 50 million documents


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me?  Are you really this dense......or just dishonest?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Maybe the Second World War never happened, Hitler was never born, Nazis never existed.   Makes about as much sense as anything else Holocaust deniers have ever said.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

If anything the number six million is far too low.  Doesn't take into account all the people who were simply shot in situ, nor does it count the millions of non Jews who were murdered by the Nazis.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



You havent provided even one of these fabulous documents, so lets see what you got, just one go on.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Maybe you could start by doing your own homework.  You are a very lazy liar.

Holocaust Survivors and Victims Database ? United States Holocaust Memorial Museum


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll bet some of your favorite Nazis are in this one.

http://www.shamash.org/holocaust/denial/nazi_doc.txt


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Of course the Holocaust deniers are all far too stupid to read any books.....that's why all their information comes from the internet.


----------



## polarbear (Jun 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> 
> Half The World Doesn't Know About The Holocaust! - YouTube



Which half of the world would that be anyways?
That would be the half where kids starve or die from malnutrition, where women are beaten, stoned to death, raped with impunity  or at best treated like beasts of burden. Where almost none of the men have a job, but most of them have Kalashnikov assault rifles.
In the rest of the world which has public schools, news media and watches Hollywood films there is no way to avoid being exposed to what`s being said about the holocaust.
If you are not overly curious about the details then you accepted a whole lot of Soviet propaganda and Stalin`s falsifications as fact.
If you are curious then it`s not hard to notice that all the so called death camps which were said to have gassed Jews with Zyklon B were discovered by the Soviets  and none of them by the US, British etc forces that were in an alliance with the Soviets against Germany.
And the Soviets did not allow any of the Western Allied forces anywhere near the camps that were in Soviet occupied territory...alt least not until they "reconstructed" the gas chambers they say the SS destroyed to cover all traces. 
Why would the Soviets cover the entire site with a layer (over 30 feet deep) of steel bar reinforced concrete where they say the SS killed and buried Jews in Belzec?






The same "no digging here" policy also goes for the other camps which were in the territory occupied by the Soviets...and they claim that`s in order to respect the dead (or their ashes) which are supposed to be hidden here.
Don`t you think it`s a bit strange that a communist regime which has committed a holocaust which dwarfs all else claims "to respect the dead"?
Holodomor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The *Holodomor* (Ukrainian: &#1043;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1086;&#1088;, "_Extermination by hunger_" or "_Hunger-extermination_";[2] derived from '&#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1080; &#1075;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084;', _"Killing by Starvation"_ [3][4][5]) was a man-made famine in the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic in 1932 and 1933 that killed up to 7.5 million Ukrainians.[6] During the famine, which is also known as the "Terror-Famine in Ukraine" and "Famine-Genocide in Ukraine",[7][8][9]  millions of citizens of the Ukrainian SSR, the majority of whom were  Ukrainians, died of starvation in a peacetime catastrophe unprecedented  in the history of Ukraine.[10]  Since 2006, the Holodomor has been recognized by the independent  Ukraine and several other countries as a genocide of the Ukrainian  people.[11]
> Early estimates of the death toll by scholars and government officials varied greatly; anywhere from 1.8[12] to 12 million[13] ethnic Ukrainians were said to have perished as a result of the famine.


Soviet war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> War crimes perpetrated by the armed forces of Soviet Russia and the Soviet Union from 1919 to 1991 include acts committed by the Red Army (later called the Soviet Army) as well as the NKVD, including the NKVD's Internal Troops. In some cases, these crimes may have been committed on express orders of the early Soviet government's policy of Red Terror.
> Many of these incidents occurred in Northern and Eastern Europe before and during World War II, and involved summary executions and mass murder of prisoners of war (such as the Katyn massacre) and mistreatment of civilians in Soviet-occupied territories. Although there are numerous documented cases of such incidents, very few members of the Soviet armed forces (for example, Vassili Kononov), have ever been charged with war crimes and none of them by the International Criminal Court or Soviet or Russian tribunal.


The Katyn massacre, is a good example. It came up during the Nurenberg trials which concluded by the evidence the Soviets provided that it had been committed by the SS.
That remained so as the gospel "truth" until there was  Gorbachev with his "Glasnost" and until the Soviet Union collapsed.


> The massacre was prompted by NKVD chief Lavrentiy Beria's proposal to execute all captive members of the Polish Officer Corps, dated 5 March 1940, approved by the Soviet Politburo, including its leader, Joseph Stalin. The number of victims is estimated at about 22,000.[1] The victims were murdered in the Katyn Forest in Russia, the Kalinin and Kharkiv prisons and elsewhere.


Before that anyone who doubted the Soviet version was a holocaust denier and prosecuted as such in Germany.
We had the Nurenberg trials, the hangings and after that billion$ upon billion$ paid to Jews by West-Germans who haven`t even been born when the Nazis persecuted Jews, but to date not a single charge has ever been levied against the Soviets, nor has a single "Ostmark" ever been paid to Israel by the Germans who lived in East Germany when it was a Soviet Satellite State.
Yes the Nazis committed war crimes and yes they persecuted people and not just Jews but we`ll never know how much of it is true and how much of it was Soviet Propaganda and that will remain so else a lot of iconic politicians in GB and the US would loose their luster if post war generations were aware what their biggest ally, Stalin and his henchmen were doing and why no war crimes charges were ever laid against any of them.
...and that`s why  the* Soviet version of events *will remain a "historic fact" and anything else is "denial".
Be that as it may, *anti-Semitism should be crime*, but isn`t and a cyanide residue analysis in Auschwitz or running a ground penetrating RADAR probe over Treblinka constitutes holocaust denial and lands you in a German prison, no matter what your nationality is.
I have no doubts that Jews perished in despicable ways because of National Socialism and "Never Again!" should be our resolution, but it rings rather hollow considering the double standard applied even to this day for what constitutes a war crime.
Allied war crimes during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

polarbear said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> ...



The mewlings of Holocaust minimalists are just about as compelling as any other internet inspired scholarship.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> 
> Half The World Doesn't Know About The Holocaust! - YouTube



It seems that your half of the world is just about as fucking stupid as they can possibly be.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> 
> Half The World Doesn't Know About The Holocaust! - YouTube







In Sharia countries I can understand how you wish to keep the people dumb and ignorant.  The rest of the world doesn't want to live in the 600's anymore.  Time for you guys to grow up. 

Once upon a time the Moslem countries were the pinnacles of learning and scientific research.  Then a bunch of religious fanatics got control and you guys have been devolving ever since.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Seems most of the world's citizens haven't been forced feed the media's Holocaust nonsense like the gullible western nations.*    ..
> ...



Ever wonder why Arabs make such crappy soldiers?  Why is it that every time they run into any actual organized resistance they scatter like camel herders?


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...







Some of it is cultural, they don't tend to aim because that way if someone is killed it's because "God Willed It".  And then there is the fact they are poorly trained, poorly led (think of the Italian army in North Africa under Graziani) and not well equipped because their leaders don't trust them.

Saladin is rolling over in his grave.....


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



There must be a strong cultural component here, even the Italians in North Africa had effective units despite poor leadership overall.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...







Only a couple, and then only when the DAK had arrived.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I was reading about El Alamein, it seems Rommel's retreat was covered by a night time counter attack by a company of Italian tanks.  They drove headlong into the lead British units, creating confusion and delaying them for a couple of crucial hours.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...







Yep, that was Ariete Division if my memory serves.  They did very well when Rommel was directing them.  So did Folgore, they were basically destroyed but put up a hell of a fight against the British at El Alamein..


----------



## Discombobulated (Jun 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





I think you and I may have found common ground.  We can have these kind of discussions any time you like.  I'm particularly well versed in First World War history, more recently I've been trying to expand my base of Civil War knowledge.  I spent years giving myself an education in the classics, I'm well read with Polybius, Caesar, Plutarch, Tacitus, Livy, Cicero, Suetonius, Herodotus, Xenophon, and the original military historian Thucydides.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...






Actually Ramses II is the first military historian we know of.  He was a great leader who raised stele at all of his major battles, some of which exist to this day.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



What happened to your 50 million documents, did you find NOTHING in all those documents to prove your holocaust?


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...







Feel free to visit the Bundesarchiv.  They have loads of records that show the systematic murder of millions of Jews and Gypsies and other "undesirables".   The fact that you're too stupid to read them speaks volumes about you.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2014)

How can ANYONE deny the holocaust happened??? I mean, really? Geez.


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How can ANYONE deny the holocaust happened??? I mean, really? Geez.







It's only trolls who don't acknowledge the holocaust.  Only trolls.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You are not incorrect, however Thucydides is recognized as the father of historical documentation as we understand it today.  He wrote detailed critical analysis of battles and generals. Military history prior to this time had mostly been regaled in poetry and song or with proclamations of royal bravery.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Read any good books lately professor?


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...








No, I'm correct about Ramses.  The difference between Thucydides and Ramses is Thucydides merely wrote about the history, Ramses was the creator of that history.  Ramses was the first to really work at making sure that his creations and victories would be remembered by those who came after.  I will grant you that Thucydides is the first formal military historian as we know them today.

"Pylon is the Greek word for the entrance of an Egyptian temple. The pylon is inscribed with images showing Ramesses victories over the Hittites in war, and the subsequent peace treaty which ensued. This pylon, along with other inscriptions and temples created during Ramses II's reign, shows that this pharaoh wanted to be remembered for his influence on military, political, and religious life."

Ramses II (Ramesses 2)| Facts, Biography, Mummy, Statues


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm not really familiar with the writings of Ramses II, most of what I know about him comes from Greeks like Herodotus.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You mean Sandy Berger wasn't the first to steal archived documents to relieve his enemies of their proof?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



No they havent, you just made that up didnt you.

Show us one of these great documents, bet you won't


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How can ANYONE deny the holocaust happened??? I mean, really? Geez.



I think you've said that before 

Just because you're led to believe something doesnt make it true, people once believed the world was flat and ridiculed those who said it wasnt.

You have to try and think for yourself


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Yes,_ The Rudolf Report: Expert Report on Chemical and Technical Aspects of the &#8216;Gas Chambers&#8217; of Auschwitz_, by Germer Rudolf. The Rudolf Report

Most excellent, so good in fact that the Swiss court ordered that it be burned.

Burning books, does that ring  bell? Yes they still burn books, books that are so dangerous that adults cannot be allowed to read them. Imagine some politician or judge deciding what you should be allowed to read.

Not reallly the American way is it


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How can ANYONE deny the holocaust happened??? I mean, really? Geez.
> ...



Thinking for yourself doesn't seem to have helped you much.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Why bother burning it?  Shit should just be flushed down the toilet.


----------



## jillian (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The synapses would first have to be operational.


----------



## jillian (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Funny but the German government fully acknowledges the holocaust and the nazis were meticulous record-keepers. Amazing how anti-semitism, stupidity and conspiracy theory insanity can be all rolled up into a package of yuck that fancies itself an"urban guerrilla".


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Thats what Hitler said, you've a lot in common


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...







Not uncommon.  He was walking the Earth almost 1000 years before the Greeks founded their city states.  There has been quite a bit of scholarly research on the ancient Egyptians and it is findable online in some cases and at the major libraries in their special collections.


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...








You have to go there as they don't let idiots take them away because then they would be destroyed.  Too many revisionists would love to disappear that well known history.  No problem mr. troll.....  No one pays you the slightest mind.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

jillian said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



The German government is a puppet of the US and the Jewish lobby work the US government like a fiddle. 

The German governments license for existing is to bow down low to the holocaust religion, the German elite accept the undertaking with both hands and profit from the arrangement.

Your puny insults and bullying wont work with me , go to the back of the class and wear the dunces cap


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Lol, you have lots of prooof in your German archive but they wont let you show this proof cause you're an idiot, too bad for you, you have no proof of your holocaust then 

You are paying me lots of mind, 

thank you


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Foahtz9xnw8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Foahtz9xnw8[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How can ANYONE deny the holocaust happened??? I mean, really? Geez.
> ...









  Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You've nothing to be hysterical about youngster, you have the proof you need within your grasp but your "friends" the German government wont let you show this great proof 

Something distinctly fishy about that doncha think?

Wonder what they have to hide?


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...







Here are the Minutes of the Wansee Conference.  I doubt you have ever heard of it but this was the beginning.  I doubt you'll read them though.  They refute all of the propaganda you've been fed your whole life.



Stamp: Top Secret

30 copies
 16th copy

Minutes of discussion.
 I. 
 The following persons took part in the discussion about the final solution of the Jewish question which took place in Berlin, am Grossen Wannsee No. 56/58 on 20 January 1942.

Gauleiter Dr. Meyer Reich Ministry for the Occupied 
 and Reichsamtleiter Eastern territories
 Dr. Leibbrandt 

 Secretary of State Dr. Stuckart Reich Ministry for the Interior

 Secretary of State Neumann Plenipotentiary for the 
 Four Year Plan

 Secretary of State Dr. Freisler Reich Ministry of Justice

 Secretary of State Dr. Bühler Office of the Government General

 Under Secretary of State Foreign Office
 Dr. Luther

SS-Oberführer Klopfer Party Chancellery

Ministerialdirektor Kritzinger Reich Chancellery

SS-Gruppenführer Hofmann Race and Settlement Main Office

 SS-Gruppenführer Müller Reich Main Security Office
 SS-Obersturmbannführer Eichmann 

 SS-Oberführer Dr. Schöngarth Security Police and SD
 Commander of the Security Police
 and the SD in the 
 Government General

SS-Sturmbannführer Dr. Lange Security Police and SD
 Commander of the Security Police
 and the SD for the General-District 
 Latvia, as deputy of the Commander 
 of the Security Police and the SD
 for the Reich Commissariat "Eastland".

II.
 At the beginning of the discussion Chief of the Security Police and of the SD, SS-Obergruppenführer Heydrich, reported that the Reich Marshal had appointed him delegate for the preparations for the final solution of the Jewish question in Europe and pointed out that this discussion had been called for the purpose of clarifying fundamental questions. The wish of the Reich Marshal to have a draft sent to him concerning organizational, factual and material interests in relation to the final solution of the Jewish question in Europe makes necessary an initial common action of all central offices immediately concerned with these questions in order to bring their general activities into line. The Reichsführer-SS and the Chief of the German Police (Chief of the Security Police and the SD) was entrusted with the official central handling of the final solution of the Jewish question without regard to geographic borders. The Chief of the Security Police and the SD then gave a short report of the struggle which has been carried on thus far against this enemy, the essential points being the following:

a) the expulsion of the Jews from every sphere of life of the German people,

b) the expulsion of the Jews from the living space of the German people.

In carrying out these efforts, an increased and planned acceleration of the emigration of the Jews from Reich territory was started, as the only possible present solution.

By order of the Reich Marshal, a Reich Central Office for Jewish Emigration was set up in January 1939 and the Chief of the Security Police and SD was entrusted with the management. Its most important tasks were

a) to make all necessary arrangements for the preparation for an increased emigration of the Jews,

b) to direct the flow of emigration,

c) to speed the procedure of emigration in each individual case.

The aim of all this was to cleanse German living space of Jews in a legal manner.

All the offices realized the drawbacks of such enforced accelerated emigration. For the time being they had, however, tolerated it on account of the lack of other possible solutions of the problem.

The work concerned with emigration was, later on, not only a German problem, but also a problem with which the authorities of the countries to which the flow of emigrants was being directed would have to deal. Financial difficulties, such as the demand by various foreign governments for increasing sums of money to be presented at the time of the landing, the lack of shipping space, increasing restriction of entry permits, or the cancelling of such, increased extraordinarily the difficulties of emigration. In spite of these difficulties, 537,000 Jews were sent out of the country between the takeover of power and the deadline of 31 October 1941. Of these

approximately 360,000 were in Germany proper on 30 January 1933

approximately 147,000 were in Austria (Ostmark) on 15 March 1939

approximately 30,000 were in the Protectorate of Bohemia and Moravia on 15 March 1939.

The Jews themselves, or their Jewish political organizations, financed the emigration. In order to avoid impoverished Jews' remaining behind, the principle was followed that wealthy Jews have to finance the emigration of poor Jews; this was arranged by imposing a suitable tax, i.e., an emigration tax, which was used for financial arrangements in connection with the emigration of poor Jews and was imposed according to income.

Apart from the necessary Reichsmark exchange, foreign currency had to presented at the time of landing. In order to save foreign exchange held by Germany, the foreign Jewish financial organizations were - with the help of Jewish organizations in Germany - made responsible for arranging an adequate amount of foreign currency. Up to 30 October 1941, these foreign Jews donated a total of around 9,500,000 dollars.

In the meantime the Reichsführer-SS and Chief of the German Police had prohibited emigration of Jews due to the dangers of an emigration in wartime and due to the possibilities of the East.

III. 
 Another possible solution of the problem has now taken the place of emigration, i.e. the evacuation of the Jews to the East, provided that the Führer gives the appropriate approval in advance.

These actions are, however, only to be considered provisional, but practical experience is already being collected which is of the greatest importance in relation to the future final solution of the Jewish question.

Approximately 11 million Jews will be involved in the final solution of the European Jewish question, distributed as follows among the individual countries:


MINUTES OF THE WANNSEE CONFERENCE: Where the "Final Solution" was planned over lunch


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Lol, of course I have heard of the Wannsee.

Thanks for that you make my point for me:



> a) the expulsion of the Jews from every sphere of life of the German people,
> 
> b) the expulsion of the Jews from the living space of the German people.
> 
> ...



....and so on.

EMIGRATION was the final solution. 

The penny drops


----------



## jillian (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



because it doesn't satisfy your hallucinatory fantasies, yes, Germany must be making up... HISTORY.

I am neither bullying you nor insulting you. I am pointing out the truth about you.

i'd suggest you seek help if not letting you get away with anti-Semitic lies and revisionist history offends you.

the dunce cap is all yours.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

jillian said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



More puny insults jill, you're a sad case. 

So tell me why do you believe in this holocaust, there seems to be little or no proof of it, maybe you can prove it, I doubt it though?


----------



## regent (Jul 1, 2014)

Just so long as most Americans know that George Washington chopped down a cherry tree and could not tell a lie.


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...








Yes, I see you refuse to read further.  How unsurprising.  Just another typical troll.  Goodbye troll.


----------



## westwall (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...










*CAUTION!  Graphic Images!*




































For the trolls among us.......


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Lol, running away already, I'm not surprised. 

Why not quote the part you think I should read, I read what you did quote and it was all about EMIGRATION, I'm sure even you can see that?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 1, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You still don't get it.  Holocaust deniers have no credibility of any kind, about anything, ever.  Never did, never could have.  End of story.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 2, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You're not making sense, maybe you can find the evidence that westwall is looking for in his own post, it was all about EMIGRATION.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

holocaust deniers aren't even worthy of employment scrubbing toilets

they're daft retards who put their fingers in their ears and go lalalala at any evidence counter to their "fun" little childish conspiracy theories. on the backs of dead people, no less. 

conspiracy theorists have a common psyche - their life is fucking boring.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

If the official story of the Holocaust is 100% perfect and has no flaws.

Then why did most European countries, plus Canada and Australia, enact laws against questioning the Holocaust which can lead to heavy fines and time in prison?

What are they trying to hide??    ..


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> If the official story of the Holocaust is 100% perfect and has no flaws.
> 
> Then why did most European countries, plus Canada and Australia, enact laws against questioning the Holocaust which can lead to heavy fines and time in prison?
> 
> What are they trying to hide??    ..








For the same reason we ban trolls.  They are a waste of time.  Some people are sociopaths, no matter how much evidence you give them they will ignore it.  This way those governments can just cut to the chase and toss them in the slammer so that the regular folks don't have to listen to their BS.

That's why.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If the official story of the Holocaust is 100% perfect and has no flaws.
> ...


Not much of a rebutal Westwall.......usually you do better.   ..    


Again, my thesis is this: If the official Holocaust narrative is so perfect, so iron clad, case closed with zero flaws.

Then why have so many countries enacted laws forbidding discussion from the opposing side of what is basically a historical event?

The alleged Holocaust is said to have taken place 60+ years ago.

So isn't it about time for historians and scholars to be allowed to examine the so called Holocaust from both sides without fear of reprisal or loss of tenure ?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Them having said laws doesn't prove your conspiracy.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Holocaust deniers apparently believe that all they have to do is create a measure of doubt to overturn history.  They are the very laziest and stupidest of all conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Them having said laws doesn't prove your conspiracy.


I am not suggesting there is a conspiracy.

The holocaust denial laws are a fact and people in various countries have been sent to prison for violating them.

My position is this:  If the official holocaust story is 100% perfect with no flaws.

Why not allow free debate without fear of fines and prison? 

What harm could it do?    ..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 2, 2014)

Half the world lives in third world shit holes with no electricity.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Them having said laws doesn't prove your conspiracy.
> ...



That's not a position, it's an unanswered (presumably) question and does not at all speak to the veracity of anything to do with the holocaust. 

For all YOU know, the laws could exist because people are pillow soft and it's a sensitive memory / i.e. people are pussies about the free speech thereof. 

For all YOU know. 

Lastly - in the age of the internet and here in the US - the laws DO NOT EVEN EXIST. So for all intents and purposes, *US* MESSAGE BOARD, your presumptuous questions are illogical non starters.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

The official holocaust story has more holes in it than a slice of swiss cheese.

Someday in the future historians and scholars will be free to discuss and debate the so called Holocaust without fear of losing University tenure or being labeled anti-semitic.

But that will only happen when all of the alleged holocaust survivors are deceased and the event becomes just another footnote of WWII history.    ...


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The official holocaust story has more holes in it than a slice of swiss cheese.
> 
> Someday in the future historians and scholars will be free to discuss and debate the so called Holocaust without fear of losing University tenure or being labeled anti-semitic.
> 
> But that will only happen when all of the alleged holocaust survivors are deceased and the event becomes just another footnote of WWII history.    ...



There is no debate about the Holocaust.  There's just a bunch of assholes on the internet who like to think so.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The official holocaust story has more holes in it than a slice of swiss cheese.
> ...



Exactly.

And the "more holes then swiss cheese" would be better put:

"I have a biased predisposition that disallows me from filling those holes despite the information being present."


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

I have no problem with people who believe in the Holocaust myth.

They have been indoctrinated with the fantasy since grade school.

So it's really not their fault.    ..


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not to mention that the motives of the Holocaust deniers have absolutely nothing to do with correcting history.  Their interests are much more contemporary.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no problem with people who believe in the Holocaust myth.
> 
> They have been indoctrinated with the fantasy since grade school.
> 
> So it's really not their fault.    ..



I have a problem with Holocaust deniers because they are all lazy and stupid.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no problem with people who believe in the Holocaust myth.
> 
> They have been indoctrinated with the fantasy since grade school.
> 
> So it's really not their fault.    ..



I have no problem with irrational conspiracy theorists.

Life is more colorful and interesting believing in fantastical theories, and people latch onto your gullibility in order to profit from it and they make a killing. Free markets, whoohoo.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with people who believe in the Holocaust myth.
> ...


Like the zionist Juden say, "There is no business, like Shoah business".   .


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

Like I would say, if you want the truth about something - don't ask the person with an axe to grind. "Sunni man" says the holocaust story is false. 

Laughable.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Like I would say, if you want the truth about something - don't ask the person with an axe to grind. "Sunni man" says the holocaust story is false.
> 
> Laughable.



The Holocaust deniers are apparently just a little bit too stupid to realize that there are still living witnesses.  I have personally known two.  One was a friend of my father who was among the first GIs to liberate concentration camps, he passed away a couple of years ago.  The other is a 90 year old Polish Catholic of my acquaintance who fought with the partisans (Polish Home Army), was caught and sent to Auschwitz-Birkenau.  I'll take the personal testimony of these two gentlemen over the completely unsubstantiated claims of the dipshit deniers any time.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

Ever notice how the Holocaust denial theories are always designed to appeal to the lowest common denominators?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Ever notice how the Holocaust denial theories are always designed to appeal to the lowest common denominators?


No, but I have noticed how the Holocaust myth appeals to people who need others to think for them.   ..


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Ever notice how the Holocaust denial theories are always designed to appeal to the lowest common denominators?
> ...










Yes, you do need others to think for you.  Here's the deal.  What possible benefit do I as a agnostic receive because I "believe" that the holocaust happened?  What possible benefit is generated by anyone who points out what happened?

Now....what benefit is derived by those who wish to revise the history?  What motive do they have, and what do they hope to get for it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Much like you......I have been an armchair historian for many years......especially concerning WWII

And I have personally found the official holocaust narrative to be spurious at best.   ...


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I've personally found that Holocaust deniers are either completely stupid or absolutely dishonest.   They have no interest of any kind in actual historical documentation.  They seem to have another agenda.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Oh my!!   ..


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



exactly


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...








Really?  In what way?  Be specific.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't have the time or the inclination to delineate all of the reasons I doubt the official Holocaust story which has many problems and is not the air tight case most people believe.

I suggest that people should spend time on the internet and read the evidence that holocaust revisionists present. Also, there are many excellent Youtube videos on the subject which do and excellent job of taking apart the holocaust narrative.

Most people have a knee jerk reaction when they hear anything challenging the holocaust story they have been taught in school and rush to defend it.

Yet they have never heard the other side of the story.     ..


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't have the time or the inclination to delineate all of the reasons I doubt the official Holocaust story which has many problems and is not the air tight case most people believe.
> 
> I suggest that people should spend time on the internet and read the evidence that holocaust revisionists present. Also, there are many excellent Youtube videos on the subject which do and excellent job of taking apart the holocaust narrative.
> 
> ...



Reasons.....I'll bet I can guess.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Like I would say, if you want the truth about something - don't ask the person with an axe to grind. "Sunni man" says the holocaust story is false.
> ...



What did they tell you that has you so convinced?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



They get vilified, harassed, arrested, jailed, firebombed, beaten and their years of work is shredded and burned.

They also lose their jobs and sometimes their homes...for telling the truth.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12OYtO3M7xI]Noam Chomsky, Manufacturing Consent. The Faurisson Affair. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't have the time or the inclination to delineate all of the reasons I doubt the official Holocaust story which has many problems and is not the air tight case most people believe.
> 
> I suggest that people should spend time on the internet and read the evidence that holocaust revisionists present. Also, there are many excellent Youtube videos on the subject which do and excellent job of taking apart the holocaust narrative.
> 
> ...



Actually the whole Holocaust thing favors the Muslim argument about Israel.

It was perpetrated by Western European Christians..and Christians who felt guilty about it basically help set up a Jewish state in the Middle East.

Achmadinejad sorta touched on that, but he was really too stupid to run with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I have photos.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Show us the photos


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> A lot of these holocaust stories seem to be made up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you don't have enough sense to realize this is an exception, not the rule?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



The  Nazis filmed what they were doing. They took still photos. They left behind concentration camps with gas chambers intact.  The doctors who did experiments on camp prisoners kept detailed records of their experiments. There is more evidence than anyone needs. I have friends whose parents survived the camps.  I dated a man who was born in one.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


They do indeed, as Westwall has pointed out.  

I'm not a fan of Israel, but I do care about truth. The truth is the Holocaust did happen in Europe during WWII.  Another one happened in Russia under Stalin. Another happened in Cambodia under Pol Pot. Another happened in China under Mao and was called the 'Cultural Revolution.'  



> holocaust
> 1. destruction or slaughter on a mass scale, especially caused by fire or nuclear war.  "a nuclear holocaust" --  "apocalyptic thoughts have surfaced due to the spectre of a nuclear holocaust"
> 
> 
> ...



Another one seems to be happening to the intellectual level of the American public, i.e.,  destruction, devastation, demolition, annihilation...


Oh, and btw, it's a pretty safe bet that half the world doesn't know about Pol Pot, the reality of the Cultural Revolution, or what Stalin did to his own people.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Are you fucking kidding or what?  This forum is as close as you will ever get to finding anyone who would ever even pretend you have an actual argument worthy of consideration.  You've evidently deluded yourself into thinking that you've somehow supported your alleged arguments, but you have no credible evidence to support your fantasies.   Your halfwit conclusions are apparently the unfortunate results of an internet based education.  Again I implore you.....read some books.   I mean books written by some actual historians who's fan base isn't inspired by a blog.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



According to the professor of denial there's a massive, secret, diabolical, international conspiracy to suppress the truth.   I wonder if he built a UFO landing pad in his back yard?


----------



## Steven_R (Jul 3, 2014)

There was a great episode of Nova called Holocaust on Trial that dealt with the proof of the Holocaust and the whole Holocaust denial movement. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxTynzJAjtI]NOVA: Holocaust on Trial (2000) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the time or the inclination to delineate all of the reasons I doubt the official Holocaust story which has many problems and is not the air tight case most people believe.
> ...



Which Muslim argument is that?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> There was a great episode of Nova called Holocaust on Trial that dealt with the proof of the Holocaust and the whole Holocaust denial movement.
> 
> NOVA: Holocaust on Trial (2000) - YouTube



I wonder if the Holocaust deniers can close their eyes and cover their ears at the same time? That might be a little too complicated for them, so some actual information might slip through.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes, stupid people are an oppressed minority.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't have the time or the inclination to delineate all of the reasons I doubt the official Holocaust story which has many problems and is not the air tight case most people believe.
> 
> I suggest that people should spend time on the internet and read the evidence that holocaust revisionists present. Also, there are many excellent Youtube videos on the subject which do and excellent job of taking apart the holocaust narrative.
> 
> ...







Sure you do.  You troll all over this forum thus you have ample time to present your case.  Especially if it's so easy.

 [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...







You too.  You have made the claim.  Back it up, and once again,  be very specific.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Noam Chomsky, Manufacturing Consent. The Faurisson Affair. - YouTube







Chomsky is a PROVEN liar, on many occasions, and further is a well known supporter of pogroms everywhere.  Sure you want to use that asshat?


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > There was a great episode of Nova called Holocaust on Trial that dealt with the proof of the Holocaust and the whole Holocaust denial movement.
> ...









They won't care.  They are intellectually dishonest.  No amount of factual information will ever changer their minds.  These threads are very useful in educating those who DON'T know however.  We get to educate them and these silly people do more harm to their cause than if they had just shut up and be thought fools.

They leave no doubt as to what they are.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I have lived in Germany and Austria. They forbid Holocaust denial for two reasons.  One is the shame of their part in it. The other is they don't want it to happen again.  If they allowed Holocaust denial in their countries, Neo-Nazis would rise up and become a factor in the country, a group who would want to incite hatred of Jews and others, who would cause political and social upheavel, etc.  The idea is to never forget what really happened, and believe me, those people know what happened better than anyone else.

The majority of the German people and the German government are very much against the repetition of any beliefs to be held and incidents to take place which are similar to those during the time of Hitler and the Nazis.  Hitler and the Nazis brought horror and shame to their country and their people.  This applies to Austria as well. I think we should respect that they have these laws in place. Any decent human being would have no trouble respecting that.

I was in Munich's town center one time when there was a Neo-Nazi demonstration. There were 30 times more average Germans there protesting the Neo-Nazi demonstration than there were Neo-Nazis.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...







Yup.  I love these guys!






"Clad all in black and wearing red armbands and banners emblazoned with an apple, members chant, "What gives power to the youth? Apple juice! Apple juice!"

That's a scene you're likely to encounter if you run into the Apple Front, a provocative group that uses satire to challenge far-right extremists in Germany."


Armed with satire, German group challenges neo-Nazis - CNN.com

Front Deutscher Äpfel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Noam Chomsky, Manufacturing Consent. The Faurisson Affair. - YouTube
> ...


Noam Chommsky is a world renowned author and lecturer. 

He is a jew and presents counter arguments on many subjects including the so called Holocaust.

Whether you agree or disagree with his thesis on many issues; he is very thought provoking and well worth the time to read his books.    ..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the time or the inclination to delineate all of the reasons I doubt the official Holocaust story which has many problems and is not the air tight case most people believe.
> ...


I never said it was easy.

My posting of a few paragraphs on a message board wouldn't do the subject justice.

Which why I suggested that you spend time researching holocaust revisionist/denial web sites and watching some of the excellent youtube videos that deconstruct the holocaust myth.   ...


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...








Only to brain dead progressives who never saw a gulag they didn't like.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...







I have looked at them and I can tell you quite easily they're crap.  The "evidence" they present is laughable and would only convince a simpleton


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

westwall said:


> I have looked at them and I can tell you quite easily they're crap.  The "evidence" they present is laughable and would only convince a simpleton.


If you are totally convinced......then by all means keep believing in the Holohoax fantasy.   ..


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of these holocaust stories seem to be made up...
> ...



Its far from an exception.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



There's lots of film on youtube, show me the film you are talking about.

Show me the stills.

Show me the records.

Dont go and hide now, you said there is lots of evidence lets have a look at this evidence.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Lol, lots of insults today, having a bad day eh?

Anyhoo, what books have you read about the holocaust?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



You're the only one saying that


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



I guess the professor must have forgotten all about this wacky shit right here.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 3, 2014)

Logic turned inside out by the bigoted hate filled left. First you make an outrageous claim that "half the world is unaware of the Holocaust" and then you make a quantum leap in logic by claiming that ignorance of an event proves that the event never happened. Hatred of a segment of human society will do strange things to your mind.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's a nice little film about some of the professor's favorite Nazis at play.....those guys sure did like to horse around.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sbs9CXueDk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sbs9CXueDk[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Logic turned inside out by the bigoted hate filled left. First you make an outrageous claim that "half the world is unaware of the Holocaust" and then you make a quantum leap in logic by claiming that ignorance of an event proves that the event never happened.


The people of India, China, Africa, S. America, and most of Asia, make up more than half of the worlds population. 

And the vast majority of them have never heard of the Holocaust; and those who have heard couldn't care less.

The so called Holocaust was a European event and is only a big deal in the historically western nations.    ..


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Logic turned inside out by the bigoted hate filled left. First you make an outrageous claim that "half the world is unaware of the Holocaust" and then you make a quantum leap in logic by claiming that ignorance of an event proves that the event never happened.
> ...



Did you take a poll?  Or is that just another one of your incredibly stupid opinions?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's some of the professor's people getting the bad word.....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E5QWY6hQUY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E5QWY6hQUY[/ame]


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

This must all be part of a conspiracy to cover up the truth.   I wonder how they staged these things to look so real?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6FMK1EN3aU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6FMK1EN3aU[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


There is no need to be rude and attack me.    ..    

I'm just saying that the people in those countries aren't worried about the fate of european jews during WWII.

To them it's western european history; and they have their own unique history.    ..    

.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I don't think you quite understand the danger of your position.   The Nazis didn't just hate Jews, they hated lots of people, there's room in their philosophy to kill anyone they choose.  So when you try to make the Nazis sound not so bad, or less than evil, you should think about how a resurgence of Nazism would effect non European, non Christian immigrants living in Europe and America.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> I don't think you quite understand the danger of your position.   The Nazis didn't just hate Jews, they hated lots of people, there's room in their philosophy to kill anyone they choose.  So when you try to make the Nazis sound not so bad, or less than evil, you should think about how a resurgence of Nazism would effect non European, non Christian immigrants living in Europe and America.


I have said nothing about supporting the Nazis or advocating their cause.

I am just about seeking the 'truth' in history.....no matter where the chips my fall.   ..


----------



## Discombobulated (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you quite understand the danger of your position.   The Nazis didn't just hate Jews, they hated lots of people, there's room in their philosophy to kill anyone they choose.  So when you try to make the Nazis sound not so bad, or less than evil, you should think about how a resurgence of Nazism would effect non European, non Christian immigrants living in Europe and America.
> ...



Explicit or tacit support......the results are the same.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Now you are being silly.

Investigating an alleged historical event doesn't equal complicity with those originally involved.   .


----------



## MaryL (Jul 3, 2014)

This has got to be the saddest thread I have read in a long time.  People that are unfeeling and without historical insight, doubt  provable historical events  they never lived through. Humans are like that.  We forget quickly, and repeat the past over again. Sad.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 3, 2014)

Aren't the ISIS Suni Muslims, ironically  named Suni man, they lined up unarmed people,had them dig pits and then SHOOT the lot of them? Just like those old black and white films of Nazis doing the SAME DAMNED THING. You are not sounding very critical or observant on this issue.


----------



## toastman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Logic turned inside out by the bigoted hate filled left. First you make an outrageous claim that "half the world is unaware of the Holocaust" and then you make a quantum leap in logic by claiming that ignorance of an event proves that the event never happened.
> ...



Now please show me where you read that most people in those countries have never heard of the Holocaust.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't know how much of the world has heard of Islam, the black death or even dinosaurs.  There are facts, and there is ignorance. Some of us  remember the past. We don't exaggerate it or blow it off, either. It is what it is.


----------



## toastman (Jul 3, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Judging by your posts, you are not familiar with Sunni Man's post history here.

Aside from being the official Message Board troll, he has a long history of trashing Jews in the most disgusting way, mocking the Holocaust in the most disgusting ways you can imagine, has advocated several times including today that he would like all of the worlds Jews to be gathered onto one island surrounded by patrol boats so they can't escape. He has said many tines that the 'Holohoax' never happened and that only 100 000 - 200 000 Jews died and that Hitler was doing the Jews a favor by putting them in camps. Then there's all the disgusting Holocaust cartoons he has posted.
He also has deep hatred for blacks (says they are all either crack dealers, prostitutes or rappers) and gays.

Take 10 minutes to read his post history and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## toastman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why di you always pretend that you are merely investigating the Holocaust??

You have posted the nastiest things about the Holocaust, including cartoons that are extremely offensive.

You are as evil as they come, Sunni Troll , and Hitler would be proud of you


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

toastman said:


> Aside from being the official Message Board troll,



Toastman.....your are the top troll on this forum.

Even now you didn't come to post on the OP topic.

But to just stalk me and make up lies. 

Try getting a life.........


----------



## toastman (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from being the official Message Board troll,
> ...



Lies?? Name one thing I lied about in that post??

As for getting a life... Well thats's hilarious coming from the official USMB troll.
You spend all day EVERYDAY trolling here and stalking Sally and trolling svery single thread she starts.


Why is it that every time I expose you for the scum that you are, you start whining and insulting me??


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


You are being reported for stalking and off topic derailing the thread.    ..


----------



## MaryL (Jul 3, 2014)

So Sunis can just line up innocent unarmed people, without  legal council, just murder innocent  unarmed civilians. A Few of these Suni  Jihadi storm troopers can just execute  ANYONE, without question? Doesn't that violate SOME Muslim law of some kind? What, no witty comeback here? But the Holocaust is an abstraction. It's not much of a stretch from what those Nazi bastards DID to what the ISIS Sunis are doing NOW. The FACTS will speak for themself.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPLGczT6Hjw]???? ????? ??????? ??? ?????? How would you manage without the Holocaust?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL (Jul 3, 2014)

Excuse me? Half the world is ignorant  means there isn't germs, or gravity or the Germans didn't try to eradicate  Jews. I must have ADHD or something, would you care to clarify? Please. I got something in my eyes. Facts, let me  get some eye drops.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 3, 2014)

*Moderation Message:

OP assertion has been discussed. Very few responsive posts in
the last few pages. Time to close the thread with dignity.

FlaCalTenn*


----------

